# Czestotliwosc odswiezania w X/konsola

## tswiercz

Kiedy wychodze z X-ów, więc kiedy zrobie ctrl+alt+backspace albo któreś F, no i kiedy restartuje/wyłączam komputer zamiast przejść do konsoli tekstowej, na ekranie pojawiają się albo krzaki na ekranie albo gaśnie monitor z informacją że przekroczyłem częstotliwości i komputer staje, nie zamyka się, tylko musze zrobić twardy reset. Co moge zrobić??

MODEDIT: Lepszy temat.... a wlasciwie: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=262564

----------

## C1REX

Na początku pomyślałem, że ktoś pomylił to forum z forum dla ogrodników. 

Jak zobaczyłem, że jest coś o X-ach, to przeszło mi przez myśl, że to coś o czcionkach.

Teraz mam podejrzenia, że chodzi o parametry odświeżania monitora, ale pewien nie jestem, bo tu nic nie ma sensu. 

Mógłbyś zmienić tytuł "problem z krzakami" na coś innego?

Mógłbyś przedstawić swój problem jaśniej i ze wszystkimi niezbędnemi do udzelenia pomocy informacjami?

(logi z x-ów, część configu odpowiedzialna za odświeżanie monitora, realne możliwości monitra itp.)

Standardowo na takie pytania odpowiadają wróżki, ale mają zlot na Łysej Górze i żadna nie była wstanie odpowiedzieć. :>

Z tego względu musimy przejść standardową procedurę rozwiązywania problemów. No niestety. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Strus

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Na początku pomyślałem, że ktoś pomylił to forum z forum dla ogrodników.

 

Też tak pomyślałem  :Razz: 

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Z tego względu musimy przejść standardową procedurę rozwiązywania problemów. No niestety. 

 

lol

Co do tematy, to wygląda na to że gość ma źle ustawiony xorg.conf, ponieważ w trybie tekstowym ma inne odświeżanie niż w Xsach. Pewnie dlatego że tam przejmuje mu herce menedżer.

Ttswiercz wklej xorg.conf czy co tam masz  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Poza configiem x-ów koniecznie podaj mozliwości odświeżnia pionowego i poziomego. (vertical i horizontal sync). Sam config prawdopodobnie będzie niewystarczający. 

Moja elektroniczna wróżka (wczesna wersja alpha) sugeruje mi także, by dać Ci wskazówkę.

Oto ona: "Parametry odświeżania dla swego monitora znajdziesz w Internecie."

Ja i wróżka "Aga"

Pozdrawiamy.

----------

## Strus

Wyluzuj z tą wróżką, bo gościa zrazisz, to jego pierwszy post.

Co do odświeżania poziomego i pionowego, to może być jeszcze napisane z tyłu monitora, albo w instrukcji od owego  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

OT: Z tą wróżką to oczywiście żart. 

W ten sposób chciałem uczulić nowego usera na pisanie wyczerpujących informacji na temat problemu. 

Jakbym nie zaczął z tą wróżką, to pewnie nikt by nie zainteresował się ogrodniczym tematem. Wątek by umarł śmiercią naturalną i prosty problem stałby się nieśmiertelny.

Ufam, że @tswiercz ma poczucie humoru i mnie zrozumie.

EOT 

Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------

## nelchael

A ktos ma pomysl jak mu pomoc?

----------

## Strus

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> A ktos ma pomysl jak mu pomoc?

 

No ja   :Smile: 

Przecież napisałem:

 *Strus wrote:*   

> wygląda na to że gość ma źle ustawiony xorg.conf, ponieważ w trybie tekstowym ma inne odświeżanie niż w Xsach. Pewnie dlatego że tam przejmuje mu herce menedżer.
> 
> Ttswiercz wklej xorg.conf czy co tam masz Smile

 

----------

## tswiercz

Nie wydaje mi się, żeby problem twił w pliku xorg.conf 

Same X-y działają bez zarzutu, tak samo konsola tekstowa przed jej uruchomieniem.

Szukałem tych odświeżeń na stronie producenta również 

http://www.delta.com.tw/products/colormonitor/driver/DE-570.INF

Jednak zastanawia mnie, co robi tam rozdzielczość1600x1200 skoro takiej nie mam, a monitor to napewno Delta-570. Znalazłem więc strone gdzie są podane dane do XFConfiga ale one nic nie pomogły. Dodam że po instalacji Gentoo nie miałem takich problemów (kiedy miałem same X-y bez nakładki żadnej). Problem się pojawił kiedy zainstalowałem KDE albo sterowniki od ATi (zrobiłem jedną rzecz po drugiej więc nie wiem co miało na to wpływ).

Logi pokaże jak wróce do domu.

----------

## joker

a jak wlaczas system to konsola dziala normalnie? dopiero jak wychodzisz z X'ow to jest zle?

----------

## tswiercz

Jak się uruchamia i jest na konsoli jest wszystko ok, dopiero jak wychodze z X-ów jest źle.

Nie wiem które logi dać więc pokaże te. Mam nadzieje, że to o te chodzi:

z /var/log/

bash-2.05b# cat Xorg.0.log

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.9 #4 SMP Thu Dec 2 00:44:10 CET 2004 i686

Build Date: 01 December 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec  6 21:02:32 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) XKB: layout: "pl"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/, /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled, /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled, /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/, /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000fd2c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2560 card 1462,5800 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2561 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1462,5800 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1462,5800 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1462,5800 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1462,3981 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 82 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 1462,5800 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1462,5800 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1462,5800 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4153 card 1458,4050 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4173 card 1458,4051 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 11c1,048f card 1848,0001 rev 02 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 109e,036e card 107d,6606 rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:1: chip 109e,0878 card 107d,6606 rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000d (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfd00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xbfa00000 - 0xdfafffff (0x20100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfb00000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4153) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdfdf0000/16, I/O @ 0xb800/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4173) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xdfde0000/16

(--) PCI: (2:3:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xdfbfe000/12

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfbff000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdfeffe00 - 0xdfeffeff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdfefff00 - 0xdfefffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdffff900 - 0xdffff9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdffffa00 - 0xdffffbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdffffc00 - 0xdfffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xdfbfe000 - 0xdfbfefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xdfde0000 - 0xdfdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfbff000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdfeffe00 - 0xdfeffeff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdfefff00 - 0xdfefffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdffff900 - 0xdffff9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdffffa00 - 0xdffffbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdffffc00 - 0xdfffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xdfbfe000 - 0xdfbfefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xdfde0000 - 0xdfdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfbff000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfeffe00 - 0xdfeffeff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfefff00 - 0xdfefffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdffff900 - 0xdffff9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdffffa00 - 0xdffffbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdffffc00 - 0xdfffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xdfbfe000 - 0xdfbfefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xdfde0000 - 0xdfdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.14.1

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

        ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

        ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

        ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

        ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

        ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

        ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

        ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

        ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

        ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

        ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

        ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

        ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

        ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

        ATI RV350 AS (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2),

        ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2),

        ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2), ATI R350 NH (R9800),

        ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

        ATI R350 NK (Fire GL X2), ATI RV350 NT (WS/M10), ATI RV370 5B60,

        ATI RV370 5B61, ATI RV370 5B62, ATI RV370 5B63, ATI RV370 5B64,

        ATI RV370 5B66, ATI RV370 5B67, ATI RV370 5B70, ATI RV370 5B71,

        ATI RV370 5B72, ATI RV370 5B73, ATI RV370 5460, ATI RV370 5461,

        ATI RV370 5462, ATI RV370 5463, ATI RV370 5464, ATI RV370 5465,

        ATI RV370 5466, ATI RV370 5467, ATI RV370 5470, ATI RV370 5471,

        ATI RV370 5472, ATI RV370 5473, ATI RV380 AP, ATI RV380 AQ,

        ATI RV380 AR, ATI RV380 AS, ATI RV380 AT, ATI RV380 AU, ATI RV380 AV,

        ATI RV380 AW, ATI RV380 AP2, ATI RV380 AQ2, ATI RV380 AR2,

        ATI RV380 AS2, ATI RV380 NP, ATI RV380 NQ, ATI RV380 NR,

        ATI RV380 NS, ATI RV380 NT, ATI RV380 NU, ATI RV380 NV, ATI RV380 NW,

        ATI RV380 NP2, ATI RV380 NQ2, ATI RV380 NR2, ATI RV380 NS2,

        ATI R420 JH, ATI R420 JI, ATI R420 JJ, ATI R420 JK, ATI R420 JL,

        ATI R420 JM, ATI R420 JN, ATI R420 JP, ATI R423 UH, ATI R423 UI,

        ATI R423 UJ, ATI R423 UK, ATI R423 UL, ATI R423 UM, ATI R423 ]W,

        ATI R423 UP, ATI R423 UQ, ATI R423 UR, ATI R423 UT, ATI R423 ]H,

        ATI R423 ]I, ATI RV410 VJ, ATI RV410 VK, ATI RV410 VL, ATI RV410 VM,

        ATI RV410 ^H, ATI RV410 ^I, ATI RV410 ^J, ATI RV410 ^K, ATI RV410 ^L,

        ATI RV410 ^M, ATI RV410 ^O, ATI RV410 VR, ATI RV410 VS, ATI RV410 ^R,

        ATI RV410 ^S, ATI RV410 ^U, ATI RS300 IGP, ATI RS350 IGP,

        ATI RS300M IGP

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI RV350 AS (Fire GL T2) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfbff000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfeffe00 - 0xdfeffeff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfefff00 - 0xdfefffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdffff900 - 0xdffff9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdffffa00 - 0xdffffbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdffffc00 - 0xdfffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xdfbfe000 - 0xdfbfefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xdfde0000 - 0xdfdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81f7168

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfbff000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfeffe00 - 0xdfeffeff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfefff00 - 0xdfefffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdffff900 - 0xdffff9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdffffa00 - 0xdffffbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdffffc00 - 0xdfffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xdfbfe000 - 0xdfbfefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xdfde0000 - 0xdfdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [34] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [35] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV350 AS (Fire GL T2)" (Chipset = 0x4153)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1458, PciSubDevice = 0x4050)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xdfdf0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x0C

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS --------

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option:

        Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: DPC  Model: 4570  Serial#: 939

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 1999  Week: 9

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 28  vert.: 21

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.80

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.611 redY: 0.346   greenX: 0.272 greenY: 0.609

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.067   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  266 x 200 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 35.5 MHz   Image Size:  266 x 200 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 756  h_sync_end 828 h_blank_end 936 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 401  v_sync_end 404 v_blanking: 446 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 31.5 MHz   Image Size:  266 x 200 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 672  h_sync_end 736 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 401  v_sync_end 404 v_blanking: 445 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 31.5 MHz   Image Size:  266 x 200 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 672  h_sync_end 736 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 350  v_sync: 382  v_sync_end 385 v_blanking: 445 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0):

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Total 7 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (280, 210) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (92, 92)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.14.1

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000966

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=1

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfbff000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdfeffe00 - 0xdfeffeff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdfefff00 - 0xdfefffff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdffff900 - 0xdffff9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdffffa00 - 0xdffffbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xdffffc00 - 0xdfffffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xdfbfe000 - 0xdfbfefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xdfde0000 - 0xdfdeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [20] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [21] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [22] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [23] 0  0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [37] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [38] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0501000 (size=0x07aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe195e000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe195e000 to 0xb7d57000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.14.1

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 27 2004

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.9

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xdfdf0000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x8086/0x2560

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xe9b81000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00501000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,1281)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 505

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                24 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

plik Xorg.0.log.old ma dodatkowe dwie linijki:

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe195e000 at 0xb7d57000

plik kdm.log

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.9 #4 SMP Thu Dec 2 00:44:10 CET 2004 i686

Build Date: 01 December 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec  6 21:02:32 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

Creating menu entries for kdm in /usr/kde/3.3/share/config/kdm/sessions...

QImage::convertDepth: Image is a null image

QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image

SetClientVersion: 0 8

plik xdm.log

xdm info (pid 5887): Couldn't connect to PRNGD socket "/tmp/entropy": No such file or directory

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

sessions: SessionTypes=Xsession,kde-3.3.1,wmaker,

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.3

Changing kdmrc in /usr

/etc/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0: line 25: cd: /usr/share/config/kdm: No such file or directory

Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.3

----------

## joker

prawdopodobnie na nic tu Twoje logi. 

zmieniales ostatnio karte graficzna?? jezeli masz mozliwosc to zobacz czy bedzie to samo jak zmienisz karte graficzna na inna. tez tak kiedys mialem i byla to wlasnie wina karty graficznej (byly tez propozycje ze to kabel :). zmienilem na inna i wszystko gra i buczy.

jezeli tak jest to te wasze durne uwagi o ogrodnikach mozecie sobie w.....

napisal chlop co mu jest i nic tu wiecej sie napisac nie dalo, a ze nie macie pomyslu jak mu pomoc to sie nie wypowiadajcie. juz ja was naucze kultury!

----------

## C1REX

Może być i wina karty, ale ja stawiam na sterowniki, albo fremebuffer. 

Najważniejsze info to, że wszystko działało do instalacji sterowników. Bo KDE nie powinno chyba tak mieszać?

Może zmiana sterowników coś da? 

Jak reaguje komp na wychodzenie z X-ów, ale bez KDE?

----------

## tswiercz

zakomentowałem linijke o wczytywaniu KDE i wstały same X-y i po wyjściu była identyczna sytuacja. Sterzainstalowałem za pomocą emerge ati-drivers, które obsługuje r350 (mam R9550 r350). Wcześniej chciałem zainstalować oryginalne sterowniki ze strony ATi, ale rpm które dostałem nie chcailo się zainstalować. Napisał mi, że nei może znaleźć plików typu /bin/bash czy libX11.so.6 i inne so.6 które napewno mam. Może spróbować odemergować te sterowniki i jeszcze raz potem je zainstalować? Acha, wróżkami się nie zraże, bo to prawda że najpierw nie wiele napisałem, a Linuxa już używam ponad rok więc jakieś podstawy mam i będe jeszcze długo używał (bo chce i musze)

----------

## tswiercz

Wiedzialem, ze tak bedzie.

zrobilem unmerge ati-drivers, chcialem

uruchomic X-y ale wczesniej tez byl

z tym problem. No wiec zrobilem ponownie

emerge ati-drivers i klops.

Napisal mi Could not determine your

kernel version. Make sure that you

have /usr/src/linux symlink.

And that said kernel has been configured.

Powiedzcie mi o co mu chodzi, bo ja uzywam teraz lynx'a

i mozliwosci przeszukiwania sieci

sa slabe. Ale za to konsola dziala

jak ta lala  :Smile: 

----------

## ketjow

jak blad sugeruje, musisz zrobic symlink: /usr/src/linux

czyli

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux-aktualny /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## tswiercz

Kurde, istnieje ten link.

A dalej nie chce sie instalowac.

----------

## _troll_

 *tswiercz wrote:*   

> Kurde, istnieje ten link.
> 
> A dalej nie chce sie instalowac.

 

Czy symlink zgadza sie z tym co podaje 

```
uname -a
```

?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tswiercz

Tak pokazuje na katalog

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9

a uname pokazal 2.6.9

----------

## tswiercz

Chyba jednak ten instalator pisze prawde. Stwierdziłem, że może rekompilacja jądra coś pomoże a tu zonk. W /usr/src/linux-2.6.9 nie ma żadnego make'a ani innych plików które pamiętam że były!

Zaraz zabieram się za livecd i jeszcze raz kompiluje jądro. Obym się tylko nie pchał w jeszcze większe g.

----------

## _troll_

zamiast livecd - po prostu zainstaluj jakies zrodla kernela, skompiluj, zainstaluj jajko i zostaw zrodelka. starczy emerge twoj-ulubiony-kernel

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

Witam 

Mi wygląda to na problemy nie z ati ale w konfigu jajka jaki fb sobie ustawiłeś vesa czy jakiś inny, może masz jakieś patche. Obstawiam na 80% kernel a 20% na ati.  :Confused: 

Pokaż też kawałek konfigu jajka.

Pozdro

----------

## tswiercz

Zrobiłem tylko emerge development-source i sprawdziłem czy wtedy zadziała i zadziałało. Już sobie przypomniałem jak straciłem źródełka - zrobiłem unmerge alsa - a to inna długa historia, która swoje zakończenie ma też w tych krzaczkach  :Smile: 

Tzn. Nie było żadnego dźwięku jak swłączałem odtwarzać. Więc zainstalowałem alse, ale topym dalej nie było. Dopiero po tych operacjach zauważyłem, że suwak w mikserze jest ustawiony na zero. OK dźwięk się pojawił ale po kilkunastu sekundach odsłuchu komputer nagle się zawieszał. Nic się nie dało zrobić. Pierwsze co obwiniłem alse, (bo na Auroksie działałem bez niej i jak ją uruchamiałem były problemy), zrobiłem unmerge alsa (trochę więcej się odinstalowało niż przypuszczałem) ale problem dalej pozostał. Szukałem dalej, może progrm się źle skompilował, więc jeszcze raz skompilowałem xmms'a ale nic. W końcu skopiowałem jakiś mały plik mp3 na linuxową partycje i wszystko działą, nie zawiesza się. Problemem najpewniej jest to, że muzyka jest na vfat. Kiedy z niego korzystam (kopiuje coś z niego czy odsłuchuje muzyke) to komp się zawiesza. Tylko, że ja wcześniej (przed instalacją X-ów) używałem tej partycji i kopiowałem duże pliki (KDE). Druga sprawa to ta, że jak uruchomie WinXP, to on mi mówi że mam błędy na dysku, czyli najprawdopodobniej to, że nei wyłączam systemu naormalnie (tylko przez reset) powoduje, że są te błędy. A nie moge normalnie wyłączyć bo komp się zawiesza jak wychodze z X-ów. 

A który kawałem mam pokazać?

Jak zrobie cat .config | grep vesa

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

to się pokazuje

----------

## C1REX

Sorry, ale ja mało kapuję z ostatniego postu.

1. Czy wcześniej miałeś ustawione, by system automatycznie uruchamiał X-y?

2. Masz fremebuffer?

3. Masz już przekompilowane jajko?

----------

## tswiercz

Sprawa się dziwnie porąbała. (znów aluzje botaniczne  :Smile:  )

Uruchomiłem UT2004, po czym jak gasiłem komputer, wyszedł normalnie, pojawiła się konsola. Zrobiłem serie testów i doszedłem do wnoisku, że dobrze wychodzi z X-ów jak gram na 800x600. A więc dla testu zmieniłem w pliku xorg.conf rozdzielczość startowania na 800x600. Po załadowaniu X-ów z nowymi ustawieniami i bez uruchamiania gry:

Dla zwykłego usera (grupa whell, games) wychodzi normalnie, bez zwisów, bez krzaków

Dla root'a kiedy wychodze krzaki się pojawiają, ale komputer się nie zawiesza, moge zmienić np alt+F2 na inny panel, (na nim wprawdzie też są krzaki) ale komp się nie zawiesza i po chwili następuje restart.

Co do podpunktów odpowiem dopiero w piątek bo mam pracy po uszy dziś wieczorem a jutro zajęcia od rana do nocy  :Sad: 

----------

## tswiercz

A więc tak, w .config mam CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

Na początku, kiedy miałem tylko X-y, uruchamiałem je za pomocą startx

i po wyjściu bywały błędy ale nie zawieszał się.

A jajka ponownie nie kompilowałem.

----------

## C1REX

No to na początek bym radził przekompilować to jajko, jak Ci wcześniej radzono. 

Moje podejrzenia: Z dziwnych względów przy wychodzeniu z X-ów zostają zapmamietana wartości odświenia/rozdzielczości, co gryzie się z rozdzielczością/odświeżaniem trybu tekstowego. 

BTW: co miałeś na myśli?

 *Quote:*   

> Na początku, kiedy miałem tylko X-y

 

----------

## tswiercz

Czas, kiedy nie miałem KDE, a serwer X-ów był. Wiem, że KDE to tylko nakładka, ale być może ona coś zepsuła.

----------

## C1REX

Używasz kdm?

Masz ustawione, by system automatycznie odpalał X-y?

Prawdę mówiąc, to zaczynam tracić pomysły. Mam podejrzenia co sie dzieje, ale całkowicie nie mam pojęcia dlaczego.

Wpierw radzę zrobić to, co polecili inni (z rekompilacją jajka na czele). Później możesz pobawić się ustawieniami rozdzielczości w X-ach i trybie tekstowym. Sprawdź jak reaguje wyjście do trybu teksowego z framebufferem i bez niego.

Jak będzie wiadomo od czego zależą te problemy, to łatwiej będzie dojść do czegoś.

----------

## tswiercz

OK, już problem został rozwiązany. Wystarczyło "odgwiazdkować" CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE i wychodzi poprawnie. Natomiast zniknął mi pingwinek i zamiast wypisywania co ładuje + [ ok ] mam czarny ekran i dopiero pod sam koniec pokazuje co wczytał i wchodzi do X-ów. Ale brak tego pingwinka przeżyje  :Smile:  w odróżnieniu do tych resetów, a więc problem uważam za zamknięty i dzięki za wszystkie rady.

----------

